# Totally cool motorized bike for your kids



## Robertriley (Sep 26, 2017)

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=112576351270


----------



## kreika (Sep 27, 2017)

Says needs new starter. I don't see a place for a battery. No pedal start. Guess you get behind Jr. and push like mad. Go Dad!!!!


----------



## bairdco (Sep 29, 2017)

If it's tuned right, you can grab the rear wheel while it's on the stand and give it a good spin to fire it up.

Pretty cool little bike.


----------



## mickeyc (Sep 30, 2017)

That is way cool!


----------

